# What kind of plants for breeding only tank?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

Next week I should be setting up a new 30 gallon tank that will be my primary display tank so I will have no use for my current 15 gallon. I will probably be setting up a breeding tank that will have a bare bottom, some plants and some type of cleaning snails.

I have a few questions and hope that most will be answered...

*1.* I currently have a high light 3.66 on the 15 gallon (is that over kill for just breeding shrimp?) Should I just put back the original cheapo flourescent?

*2.* What kind of plants should I be keeping in the tank?

*3.* What kind of snails should I keep that are used in breeding tanks?

*4.* What kind of shrimp should I breed? I am looking to basically cover my "hobby costs" so I don't have to dish out any money for playing with tanks.

*5.* I have an extra small power filter, should I use that or the regular air pump driven filters?


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

1. 36W would be more than enough for a shrimp breeding tank.
2. Mosses are good. The little shrimplets can and will hide in the fronds. Less species of plants will also be good when it comes to catching the shrimps for sale.
3. Not really necessary.
4. Bees and Crystal Reds would be nice, or some of the other harder to find species.
5. A regular air pump filter that uses a sponge would be good. The shrimps will feed off the gunk collected on the sponge... Less chances of little shrimps being sucked into the filter getting shredded by the motor too.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

1. I currently have a high light 3.66 on the 15 gallon (is that over kill for just breeding shrimp?) Should I just put back the original cheapo flourescent?
- This is fine

2. What kind of plants should I be keeping in the tank?
- Add some moss 

3. What kind of snails should I keep that are used in breeding tanks? 
- Snails that do not breed in your tank are olive or clithons...see some of my threads to see pics of them. You do not really need them as shrimp eat and like algae.

4. What kind of shrimp should I breed? I am looking to basically cover my "hobby costs" so I don't have to dish out any money for playing with tanks.
-CRS, bee, snowball, dwarf crays

5. I have an extra small power filter, should I use that or the regular air pump driven filters?
Sponge filters are the best...food is gathered around them...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Do you guys think that a high power light is really necessary? It is a one month old AH Supply kit so I might be better off selling it? Let me know what you guys think about the idea......would moss grow under the stock flourescent light?

thanks


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I got an AH kit on my ten gallon and I like it...java moss grows nicely with it as well as my other plants...you could sell some of the clipings or use it when you sell your shrimp...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> Would moss grow under the stock flourescent light?


Yes, they would but slowly.

What kind of fish do you want to breed in this tank?

Regarding the plant choice, you may also think about *Ceratophylum demersum.* It has no root and a very easy plant.

Snails may not be a good choice for a breeding tank. They can eat or destroy the eggs.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

fgencoz said:


> Yes, they would but slowly.
> 
> What kind of fish do you want to breed in this tank?
> 
> ...


He is breathing shrimp. So no problems with the snails...I have one olive nerite in one shrimp tank, around 15 horned snails(clithons sp.) which soon are going to a very good home in Vance County, North Carolina with shrimp and dwarf crays in another tank...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks for the awesome info guys.....I will post up some pics once my setup is finished 

I think I will start with the shrimp that I currently have....bumblebees and cherries. I would like to specialize in the Bumblebee shrimp because cherries are getting too common and I have seen them selling for a buck each.

Can someone give me ideas on food? I have many different pelleted foods but I want to feed them something different every day and restarting the routine every 7 days.

Thanks


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

moss and other dense plants work great for shrimp breeding. You probably already know that cherry shrimp breed like roaches. If you are looking to make money, track down some Crystal Reds and breed them. A lot of people are looking for the bumble bee shrimp that you already have. Those are some possible ideas.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

in my opinion...some people are already breathing CRS, even high grade ones which go for around $25 each...so you are better off trying to get something different...

I feed them HBH crab and lobster cuisine, fresh vegetables and some shrimp pellets...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> in my opinion...some people are already breathing CRS, even high grade ones which go for around $25 each...so you are better off trying to get something different...
> 
> I feed them HBH crab and lobster cuisine, fresh vegetables and some shrimp pellets...


Where can I get the HBH crab and lobster cuisine? I have been searching for it on aquabid and LFS with no luck...?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

reptile section at Petco/Petsmart


----------

